# Can I get help ID'ing this train ??



## Cormy (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,
First post...

Just got this large locomotive. I know nothing about model trains so I was wondering what scale it is? How and what kind of track would be used on?

I thought it was really cool so I bought it from a toy guy.

I figured this would be the place to ask ! Its almost 2 feet long and heavy.

Thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Likely G scale. Haven't pegged mfr, yet. Could be LGB, maybe?

Photo of underside would help.

TJ


----------



## Cormy (Mar 10, 2012)

No marking for manufacturer what so ever on it.

Here are some additional photos.

It also has a door at the back end with three swithches inside: smoke , light & motor.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Aristocraft?

What is the #? 250?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Now you have me wondering if it could be O. What is the distance between the flanges of the wheels? Overall length of the loco?

I don't see any power pickups. Is this loco battery operated?

TJ


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Don't know much about large scale, but that's a nice looking loco......ya need track for it now! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Now you have me wondering if it could be O. What is the distance between the flanges of the wheels? Overall length of the loco?
> 
> I don't see any power pickups. Is this loco battery operated?
> 
> TJ


That is not O look at the size of it.
Imagine your hand next to it.



Edit,
Powered through the wheels?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I first thought G, too. Certainly at nearly 2', if that's the case. But when he flipped it over, the wheel gauge looks smaller to me. Maybe not. G and diesels are certainly outside my "comfort zone". I'm really just speculating naively here. "Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain!"

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am guessing a u23b from Atlas O scale.

This ebay three rail version.


----------



## Cormy (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok here are some more pics. It is longer than 2 feet measuring at almost 26". Also see the height and distance between wheels. The one pic shows the door open with the switches as described before. 

I don't see an obvious battery compartment, maybe that's what the silver box type thing is on the bottom.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a G-scale locomotive, it's not an O-scale. The wheels are easily 1 3/4" spacing. I measured it for you, see below.


----------



## Cormy (Mar 10, 2012)

So the *scale* indicates distance between the wheels?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Gauge indicates the distance between the wheels, but since it's a G-gauge locomotive, I'm assuming that it's also a G-scale locomotive. Perhaps a leap on my part, but 6 1/2" high is about right for G-scale.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Cormy -- good extra pics.

John -- you did exactly what I was trying to do in my mind in looking at that first tape-measure photo. Wheel gauge definitely G, along with the 26" length.

I poked around on ebay hunting for "Santa Fe" in the G section, but didn't see anything that was an exact match for this.

What do you other guys think about battery operation, other than track power? Do any of you guys see pickups on the wheels???

You've stumped us a bit, Cormy ... not too many G/garden guys here ... but we'll do some more digging ...


TJ


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Cormy said:


> Ok here are some more pics. It is longer than 2 feet measuring at almost 26". Also see the height and distance between wheels. The one pic shows the door open with the switches as described before.
> 
> I don't see an obvious battery compartment, maybe that's what the silver box type thing is on the bottom.


Using the second picture I went and searched for aristocraft model 22110








Found this:http://www.aristocraft.com/database/?prodid=22110&year=
It is powered through the wheels and not batteries. Here's a link to their latest catalog. http://www.aristocraft.com/catalog/index.htmlFor more information try here:http://www.eatrains.net/archive/rollingstock/sfgeu25b/ gives a bit of information on that particular locomotive. Hope this helps.

Carl


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys on this forum never cease to amaze me with your knowledge and resourcefulness!

Well done, Carl!!! And bonus points to Big Ed, too!!!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> You guys on this forum never cease to amaze me with your knowledge and resourcefulness!
> 
> Well done, Carl!!! And bonus points to Big Ed, too!!!
> 
> TJ


Bonus points? 
I said Aristocraft from the beginning.
Cigar lady for Ed.
Oh, wait a min CIGAR LADY for Carl.:laugh:










I thought Aristocraft, but I needed numbers, I was narrowing it down.
If I wasn't busy today and the right info was posted in the beginning I would have had it in my first reply.:smokin:

The 22110 is the number that was needed, here is the 22101.

ARISTO CRAFT ART-22101 SOUTHERN PACIFIC GE U25-B DIESEL










I wonder if his is missing the handrails?


Edit,
Yes I blew up his picture, the handrails are missing as the holes are there.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Curiosity killed the cat....*

Just out of curiosity, what's under the black screwed down hatch on the rear third of the roof?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Read up on the width of G scale and O scale track then tell us.

Never mind.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> John -- you did exactly what I was trying to do in my mind in looking at that first tape-measure photo. Wheel gauge definitely G, along with the 26" length.


It looked like G-gauge, so I figured a graphic was worth a thousand words.


----------



## Cormy (Mar 10, 2012)

JohnAP said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's under the black screwed down hatch on the rear third of the roof?


Looks to me to be where the smoke comes out, there is a hole there ,just a guess and by the way...I want to thank you all for the help & research.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

big ed said:


> Oh, wait a min CIGAR LADY for Carl.


Sorry, Ed don't wanna move in on your wife

One great thing about this place, answers are usually found in short order. A lot of very knowledgeable people here.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is a link to more info......

http://www.aristocraft.com/database/?prodid=22110&year=

This one shows retail price was $397.00

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/ari/ari22110.htm

http://www.internettrains.com/merch...Code=IT&Product_Code=ART-22110&Category_Code=

One from Ebay just sold for $187

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aristocraft-Diesel-Locomotive-GE-25-B-G-Scale-/220928583524


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kwikster said:


> Sorry, Ed don't wanna move in on your wife
> 
> One great thing about this place, answers are usually found in short order. A lot of very knowledgeable people here.



Just a friend........I get all her used cigars.
Want a few?


----------



## Cormy (Mar 10, 2012)

I guess I did alright since I only paid $30 for it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cormy said:


> I guess I did alright since I only paid $30 for it.


I'll say!


----------

